
Divshot lets you create websites quickly and easily, no coding required - jarederondu
http://theindustry.cc/?p=9665&preview=true&preview_id=9665&preview_nonce=9e6b7ab06c
======
tsumnia
Since the link doesn't allow you to view it, here's the blog link:

[http://theindustry.cc/2012/09/25/divshot-lets-you-create-
web...](http://theindustry.cc/2012/09/25/divshot-lets-you-create-websites-
quickly-and-easily-no-coding-required/)

------
codgercoder
fail: "You do not have permission to preview drafts"

